# sizing help - mx leader



## editmire (Aug 29, 2008)

Might have an opportunity to pick up an MX Leader, which I've been reading about for a long time and which I think might be great for me (6'3 230 guy who just likes to go on long group rides, solo rides, etc.)... 

I currently have a modern frame w/ a 61cm ST (c-t), 58.9 eff tt c-c, 20cm hd length, and "normal" angles (i.e. more steep than MXL)... judging by the merckx "century" geometry chart, if I was to try to match TT lengths, I would fit between a 61 (58.8 tt) 62 (58.8 tt) or 63 (59.3 tt)...

I'm inclined to get the 63, to get as long as possible a headtube (I'm not particularly flexible)

I'm a little surprised that with the similar TT, that the seat tube would be so much longer than my current bike... considering my bike 61 is a sloping, c-t measurement, and I'm considering a classic c-c 63, which probably amounts to a difference of 5 cm's in comparable ST length (if I adjust by 2 cm for the difference between c-t and c-c ST measures). 

any thoughts? Also I'm a relatively long torso guy for a tall guy, proportion wise.

any help is sincerely appreciated!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I am 6'4" tall*

with a 34ish inseam. I ride 61 (c-c) MXL (58.8 TT) and it fits perfect. Any bigger and I'd have less than a fistful of seatpost. I use 120 or 130 stems and because of the ST angle is pretty stretched out


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

First off, where are you finding three 60cm+ MXL's to choose from? 

The only reason I'd get rid of my 60cm MXL is to get a 63cm MXL so it would fit me better. I'm 6'5" with a 35.5" inseam. 60tt with a 10cm stem is perfect for me, so I'm not quite as stretched out as atp. I've got too much post and spacers showing but I don't care. I took what I could get. 

For you, there's going to be neglible difference in handling with a longer stem. So I'd get the one that gets you as vertical as you'd prefer. But the HT length difference between a 61, 62 and 63 is going to be negligible as well. So get the one with the nicest paint job (which is gonna be the 61 or 62) and tell me where the others are so I can get the 63


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Remember, Merckx frames in larger sizes have very relaxed seat tube angles (about 72-72.5), which effectively shortens the top tube length. My 57 Merckx (w/ 72.5 STA and 56.8 TT) fits the same across the top as my 57 Bernardi (w/ 74 STA and 56.0 TT). I would go with the larger MXL because I prefer taller head tubes and higher handlebars, but you could probably make either frame fit.


----------

